# I have a couple of newbie questions



## WindLvr (Jul 16, 2014)

I am www.simple-shot.com and I am thinking about buying a Scout frame for what seems like a great deal at $20.00. Plus I really like the color options, and have read nothing but great things about this Scout. The only thing is that it comes with the frame only. It says I have to buy flip clips, bands, and a pouch. I have 1 slingshot so far which a TruMark WS-1 that came fully assembled for me to shoot. I have a Hathcock Target Sniper on order that is also coming fully assembled from what I understand. So as far as buying separate components I am at a complete loss. I like to shoot 3/8 steel shot, .44 lead shot, and .5" glass marbles. I also plink with some 6mm steel balls with WS-1 which is a lot of fun for me and my daughter.

I am not 100% sure what flip clips are yet, but I most certain I will be finding out soon lol. So back to my original question I am not sure what else to order from simple-shot to make this Scout frame perform well. I am pretty much just a target shooter unless I am trying to scare off the groundhogs in my back yard. I am looking at all the bands and I am nothing but confused when looking at all the different sizes. I am also not sure what size pouch would suit me best either. So any advice you anyone can offer me would be absolutely great!!!

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

Simple Shot should offer a complete set with bands and flip clips. Otherwise, if you don't what to do the complete kit, I'd recommend just getting a band set already made up. I'm pretty sure he and pocket predator(as well as others on the forum) offer them already made up. It will make your life easier. Flip clips are just another way to attach bands. They aren't "needed" to shoot so it's a personal preference if you want them. Simple Shot's website has a ton of info and different options but can be confusing if your new to the sport(at least it was to me). The Hathcock will come with 3/8 steel and all banded up with 1" straight cut Theraband gold. You can start shooting it the moment you open the box. (It was my first slingshot) I don't own a scout(yet, but do want one) so I'm not sure if he sends them out banded already. With what Simple Shot offers for bands, Tharaband and natural latex are what most choose. While gum rubber and linatex are more specialty. That's just what I've noticed. Hope it helps. Welcome to the forum and have fun.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

You can purchase the Scout (Generation 2), with flip clips and band set up for $39.95, or the frame (Scout Generation 1) alone for $20.00.

http://www.simple-shot.com/products/scout-2-slingshot

http://www.simple-shot.com/collections/slingshots/products/the-scout-slingshot-gen-1


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Shoot the moon! Get the Gen 2 Scout with clips and already banded up---and since you're already springing for shipping, throw in a couple extras on the side, too. A couple replacement band sets won't hurt to have around until you know enough to make your own. If you do it this way, I'm confident that as you look back at the purchase from several months in the future, you won't regret having done it. If you don't already have a pair of safety glasses, you need to get some. Home Depot, Lowes and all hardware stores are overflowing with them. They're cheap and the importance of the protection they provide is immeasurable.

The Scout and the PP HTS were the first two slingshot I bought (a year ago) and I'm now closing in on ten. One thing about slingshots is that (unlike high end match rifles and competition shotguns) you can buy them without breaking the bank. Unless you're strapped for funds, you'll be able to buy a good number of slingshots as time goes on. And then... there's always the possibility of making your own, which will most likely lead to your having more than you'll ever have any real use for.

Welcome to the club.


----------



## WindLvr (Jul 16, 2014)

I bought the Lime Green Scout frame, clips, and assembled band for the scout. That should get me started with the Scout at the very least. And yeah I am already hooked. My next thing is to make a target range in my large backyard. I plan on building a couple different backstops to catch ammo. My wife bought me the Big Blast Inflator kit to make some noise shooting bottles. That should be fun I think. I have all kinds of targets to shoot, and at a 10 year old daughter to share it all with. She loves shooting with me, but she still has some problems pulling the slingshot back far enough to make a shot worth while. She has a couple of air rifles though that do the trick. Good times!!!! This is much more affordable than my firearms habit that is for dang sure!!! I could probably own at least 40 high end slingshots for what I paid for Colt Gold Cup National Match pair of handguns!!!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Welcome to a new cheap addiction. My last box of ammo cost more than that.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Sounds like your daughter is going to need her own Scout with an appropriate light band set. They even come in pink, too... Your Gold Cup reference gave me flashbacks. I had to turn mine loose years ago when the arthritis finally forced me out of bullseye shooting.


----------



## WindLvr (Jul 16, 2014)

I have not turned my guns in yet. I can no longer shoot due to some serious back and neck issues due to being hit by a drunk driver in a parking lot. I was getting my daughter's diaper back out of the trunk of my car when he hit me. During physical therapy I found they have me pulling power bands, and I thought to myself this is a lot like shooting a slingshot, so I decided to give it a try. I can't shoot nearly as long I would like too, but it has got me out and about doing something I love. SHOOTING THINGS!!! Plus I am teaching my daughter a thing of my past. It won't be long, probably a couple of winter projects, and we will be building ourselves some custom slingshots to plink with. Right now she likes my Trumark with the wrist brace. I put a light band on it for her, and it will shoot 6mm ss balls twenty feet with enough precision to hit the target. Her strength will build up soon enough, and she will be shooting at 33 feet with me and be wanting a Rambone or something lol!!!

As far as my guns go, I just can't let them go. I have tens of thousands of dollars wrapped up in firearms.It will be a long time before I am able to shoot if I am ever able to shoot again. or right now though slingshots are doing the trick for me. I have a crossbow too, but I don't have the strength to cock it due to the weakness in my back, shoulders, and neck. I looked at a couple of slingbows like the ones at www.baslingshots.com and was wondering how well they worked. I have a large family of groundhogs destroying my backyard in where I live in the city, and would love to start taking them out one by one!!! Right now I have been plinking them in the rearend, and then I don't see them for a couple of days. I have filled their homes with cloudy amonia, filled it will hair clippings from sister's hair salon, and a bunch of other tricks. Nothing seems to deter these varmint from destroying my land! I have not looked into the slingbows too much as of yet. I am still very new to the sport again. It has been 10 years since I shot a slingshot, but after starting back up again I wish I would have never quit!!!!


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

The Hathcock can shoot arrows. Granted it's not that easy to do. In the hunting section there was someone that took a pest groundhog/woodchuck with his slingshot. It'd have to be a head shot with larger ammo if your going to use steel/lead ammo, in my opinion. Either option should be accompanied with a heavy band set up too, double layers of tapered TBG would be my preference. Personally, if your going to exterminate them, I'd use an arrow, more humane kill. If you can get them to stand on their rear legs you'd have a perfect vitals shot. Then you have dinner for the family. I've eaten woodchuck once a while ago. It was slightly greasy but it was prepared with a lot of BBQ sauce, which masked everything over.

Otherwise, the dog in your picture looks feisty. You could just let him loose on them :rofl:


----------



## WindLvr (Jul 16, 2014)

My dog looks feisty!!! Ahhh hahahahahha you just made my day Ryan! Oh boy that little punk is afraid of his own shadow! I pull out my slingshots and he runs to his kennel to hide under a blanket. I've never seen a bigger chicken sh!t!!! lmao


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

Must be the wife and kids dog then.  I hear ya. Ive got two beagles. The female, while very loyal, rolls over on her back when anytging comes near her. And the male, well he's all bark, curls up with mamma and starts shaking any time he hears a squirrel fart.

I hope I and others on the forum have helped make the addiction worse.


----------

